# Puppy trimming?



## Nawit (Oct 11, 2013)

We have schedule a date with the groomers to get Ace washed and cleaned. We would also like to get Ace trimmed. At 5 months old, I am not sure exactly what to get does when it comes to cutting/trimming his fur. I was thinking just trimming the feathering on his legs, excess fur under the paw and the ears? But there are some other areas such as the neck and belly that I am not sure I need to touch as his puppy coat comes out and adult coat comes in. 

Thoughts? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Trim the excess hair on the paws and ears but that's it! Leave everything else. When he gets older, you can neaten up the tail and hocks, but he's still a puppy.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I agree. At that age, there shouldn't be much to trim and neaten up. I definitely wouldn't trim the feathering. If you need to, you can neaten up around his bum and his junk if it's needed for cleanliness. Beyond that, I would wait for more of his adult coat to come in.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I agree with the others: feet and ears *only*. And I wouldn't get in the habit of "trimming" a Golden. You should absolutely never shave them. Goldens have a very functional "double" coat: it keeps them warm in winter and cool in summer. It needs to remain natural for the health of the dog.

I'd just neaten up the feet and ears, nothing more. Like, ever.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Agree with the rest-ears and feet only. For show, we might trim the very tip of the tail if it reaches below the point of hock. You do not trim the feathering unless it is so long it brushes the ground.


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm going to be doing the same thing here soon. I bathe Chase just fine, but I need his pads (I do my best, but it's not always THE best and his ears done. The hair around the top and bottom of his ears is driving me crazy. I can't trim it, and when I have tried to use thinning shears, he just moves to much. I'm not comfortable with it or just cannot get the areas with him moving so much. But, that's it and nothing more. I'll be sure to be very specific about that too. And, I'd like them to trim his nails.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

To me the biggest thing would be to make sure this is a pleasurable experience for him...that he is loved on etc..

If he has not been exposed to being on a grooming table, in a grooming noose, the sound of scissors near his ears and the feeling of having his tail and feet handled and brushed, then I would be very clear in conveying that you want the experience to be a good one and not totally overwhelming.....

That the actual grooming comes in second...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Totally agree with Mary-it has to an enjoyable experience for the puppy. I think I have been spoiled by my groomer


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

At home, I make it enjoyable as well because I sit on my bathroom vanity area floor with him and let him eat a frozen KONG with peanut butter in it while I dry him with a hair dryer and brush him. When he's really sleepy is the best time for me to trim his nails. He gets serious zoomies right after bath. Lol it's cute. But I just can it get his ears well. Maybe I will elicit my son or husbands help to rub his belly for rub on him so I can try to get his ears without doing both. I never thought I would want to take him to the groomers so young but the ears are a bit out of control. Ha ha. 

Chase is easier because his hair is pretty flat compared to others that have really thick wavy or fluffy hair. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I just brought Ella to the groomer's yesterday. I had them just trim the fur sticking out between the paw pads and excess fur around the ears. I also had them trim the hair around her booty again so I don't have a mess if she has any further diarrhea issues. Her tail covers the area so you can't even tell unless you lift it.

I do think that I'm going to take her to a different place next time because when I picked her up she seemed very stressed. She didn't act herself at all until it was time to go to puppy class, then she was absolutely fine and she has been fine since.


----------

